# H4H 2nd October 2018



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Next years Help For Heroes day will be held on Tuesday 2nd October at Hankley Common. :thup:

Hopefully a full years notice will mean a good turn out from forumers. This years day was in my opinion the best yet in terms of golf, food, and general hospitality. Hankley have given us the same deal for next year. Â£60 for golf and food, and there will be the usual donation of Â£30 to the charity.

I will post full details of the day, and set up a justgiving site to collect donations in the next month, but in the mean time make sure you are available for the day. Please do not make any donations to the existing justgiving site, unless of course you still owe monies.

Next years Ryder Cup finishes on the Sunday, so a long weekend could include watching the last day over a few beers, play on the Monday, and Hankley on the Tuesday. Details of extra golf available will be posted nearer the time.

Start making plans.


----------



## DRW (Oct 2, 2017)

Looking forward to it already:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 2, 2017)

Well done to all the team.

I will be there next year :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2017)

After missing the last couple, I hope to be able to make this one. Depends if I can save enough holidays or not!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2017)

Determined to make it back next year. Been really poor in my support for this over the last couple of years and it is time I started making an effort.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2017)

I think Hankley is more playable than both Camberly and North Hants - itâ€™s not massively long off the yellows with generous fairways - greens were the truest we have played. But ultimately thatâ€™s not the whole idea of the day for me - itâ€™s all about the setting and the reason we are all there. There is some punishing heather which will test most but golf is always a test.

I canâ€™t wait to get back to Hankley next year and hopefully the date will be better some guests and the NW crew


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 2, 2017)

Great news as was disappointing to miss the opportunity play Hankley this year.

Will definitely be there next year and suspect there will be a fair few of the NW mafia making their way down :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2017)

I'll be there... might do a road trip via Hardelot and Le Touquet.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2017)

I know what Fragger's saying. A course like Hankley beats you into submission if you're not playing well - and the breeze didn't help. 
It's a tough course and if you're not hitting well any course can become a slog. As LPP says, it's more about the day than playing well but......
I loved the course but didn't like playing it because I played so badly..
Next year it's getting a kicking!!


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'll be there... might do a road trip via Hardelot and Le Touquet.
		
Click to expand...

You sir are a man of taste although I would stick to the two at Le Touguet now Le Mer is back to its original layout and St Omar if you want a third.

If new boys allowed 2 Oct in the diary


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2017)

I d love to play it !


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			You sir are a man of taste although I would stick to the two at Le Touguet now Le Mer is back to its original layout and St Omar if you want a third.

If new boys allowed 2 Oct in the diary
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Appreciated your support with getting vouchers for us, so would be good to thank you in person.:thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I d love to play it !
		
Click to expand...

 Thinking of you when booked Chris.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2017)

Up for it and another that got beaten up badly by the course. Already gone into the leave system and booked the day off.  I played badly but the course gave nothing either but if you couldn't enjoy being out there irrespective of how you scored, there was something wrong. Great surroundings, great hospitality and great cause. What's not to like?


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'll be there... might do a road trip via Hardelot and Le Touquet.
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Great news as was disappointing to miss the opportunity play Hankley this year.

Will definitely be there next year and suspect there will be a fair few of the NW mafia making their way down :thup:
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Determined to make it back next year. Been really poor in my support for this over the last couple of years and it is time I started making an effort.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			After missing the last couple, I hope to be able to make this one. Depends if I can save enough holidays or not!
		
Click to expand...




DarrenWilliams said:



			Looking forward to it already:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well done to all the team.

I will be there next year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to seeing you all next year. Would be great to get a really big forum turnout.


----------



## Crow (Oct 2, 2017)

Brilliant work Richart!

I loved the course and the whole day, can't wait for next year and will try and keep some holiday in reserve to get a game in on the Monday and so avoid the 5 am start....

Leaves plenty of time to plan which vintage clubs to take.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2017)

A Tuesday you say? I usually wash my hair on a Tuesday


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 2, 2017)

I've removed my earlier post and would apologise to all concerned, not my intention to take anything away from the event or to diminish it in any way.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2017)

Forget the course Phil, just go for the dinner mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I've removed my earlier post and would apologise to all concerned, not my intention to take anything away from the event or to diminish it in any way.
		
Click to expand...

 Trouble maker. You had better pay to play with a GM staffer or otherwise you are off the 11th, the nice long par 3 into the wind.:ears:


----------



## Midnight (Oct 2, 2017)

Well done young Richart , leave just put in.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Well done young Richart , leave just put in.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. Will you be flirting, I mean helping  Mrs R again next year.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A Tuesday you say? I usually wash my hair on a Tuesday  

Click to expand...

Well that will not take long. Just get yourself down to play, and bring a friend.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2017)

richart said:



			Well that will not take long. Just get yourself down to play, and bring a friend.

Click to expand...

Pay my appearance fee and I'll think about it. Which friend have you got in mind? 

Anyway, you have her contact details so invite her yourself you dirty old man  :ears:


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Pay my appearance fee and I'll think about it. Which friend have you got in mind? 

Anyway, you have her contact details so invite her yourself you dirty old man  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Hey I was thinking of Andy, and that you could play with him off scratch.:ears:


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I've removed my earlier post and would apologise to all concerned, not my intention to take anything away from the event or to diminish it in any way.
		
Click to expand...

 I hope you awarded yourself an infraction.


----------



## Twire (Oct 2, 2017)

Looking forward to it already.... Should be easier second time round, right?

Hopefully I'll be able to hang around next time.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 2, 2017)

Should be able to make it next year


----------



## Midnight (Oct 2, 2017)

richart said:



			Good man. Will you be flirting, I mean helping  Mrs R again next year.

Click to expand...

More than happy to help again mate. Being next to the young lady is a bonus as well &#128513;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh well, I suppose so, if I mustâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Put me down for a GM staffer and I'll book leave to host on Monday & Wednesday for those travelling from distance.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 2, 2017)

aalreet that canny anither bash around Hankley.

or for those sooth of the midlands

Jolly good show old chap, a fine venue


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			aalreet that canny anither bash around Hankley.

or for those sooth of the midlands

Jolly good show old chap, a fine venue
		
Click to expand...

 You have to come along, as we need the trophy back.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2017)

richart said:



			You have to come along, as we need the trophy back.

Click to expand...

Can you give them the date that they'll need to redeem the pawn shop voucher!  &#128516;&#128517;&#128515;&#129315;&#128514;


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Can you give them the date that they'll need to redeem the pawn shop voucher!  &#62980;&#62981;&#62979;&#63779;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

You're assuming they haven't used it for fire wood


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You're assuming they haven't used it for fire wood

Click to expand...

I thought It'd make a great breadboard &#129315;


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You're assuming they haven't used it for fire wood

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I thought It'd make a great breadboard &#129315;
		
Click to expand...

Hey you two, you are making me very nervous.oo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2017)

I'll be there rich :cheers:


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 2, 2017)

Gutted to miss this year. I'll be there 100%.

You never know, even Palace might have scored by then.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Gutted to miss this year. I'll be there 100%.

You never know, even Palace might have scored by then.....
		
Click to expand...

There again.... You'll be in the championship by then so might have got a goal or two by then. No idea who'll be in charge by then though!!


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll be there rich :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man Stu.:thup: I will put out the warning notices over the next few weeks.



Swingalot said:



			Gutted to miss this year. I'll be there 100%.

You never know, even Palace might have scored by then.....
		
Click to expand...

 Do we allow championship supporters to play ? Good to have you back.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2017)

Good to see so many names already committing that have missed some of the days of late, this was the intention to get it announced as quickly a possible so holidays, course tours for those travelling and saving all your hard earned to hand it over to us can be well planned over the next 12 months 

I did mention in the old thread that the balance of forumites and guests was becoming a little tilted, we are more than happy to accommodate guests but ideally they are to make up the numbers if we need them, so were really hoping and looking forward to one of the biggest showing of forumites next year we have ever seen.

Only you can make that happen :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 3, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There again.... You'll be in the championship by then so might have got a goal or two by then. No idea who'll be in charge by then though!!
		
Click to expand...

We'll see. I reckon we will get out of this, would be typical palace. There are 3 worse sides than us, we just need a huge confidence boost from somewhere.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			We'll see. I reckon we will get out of this, would be typical palace. There are 3 worse sides than us, we just need a huge confidence boost from somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

We never do things the easy way


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Good to see so many names already committing that have missed some of the days of late, this was the intention to get it announced as quickly a possible so holidays, course tours for those travelling and saving all your hard earned to hand it over to us can be well planned over the next 12 months 

I did mention in the old thread that the balance of forumites and guests was becoming a little tilted, we are more than happy to accommodate guests but ideally they are to make up the numbers if we need them, so were really hoping and looking forward to one of the biggest showing of forumites next year we have ever seen.

Only you can make that happen :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i will be there again.

my guests will have to take the plunge and join the forum as i know they are keen to come along to this and play on some of the other meets.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 3, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You're assuming they haven't used it for fire wood

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I thought It'd make a great breadboard &#129315;
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Hey you two, you are making me very nervous.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Was I meant to carve mine and Stu's name into the back with my trusty pocket knife. And before Bri has a chance to retort, no there was no love heart cupid or arrows, just our names and Gan Canny.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 3, 2017)

Looking forward to it already :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2017)

Obviously there will be the usual scattering of local courses to play on the Monday where separate threads will be opened but for those that are travelling from further afield if the interest is such I will make my course (Coventry) available on Sunday for those who want to break up the journey south then book into their accommodation and be fresh for Monday and the infamous Curry Night &#128540;&#127866;&#127869;

Just also like to say that the Travelodge where I will be staying again in Aldershot was excellent, only a 4i to the pub and a wedge to the curry house &#128077;


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just also like to say that the Travelodge where I will be staying again in Aldershot was excellent, only a 4i to the pub and a wedge to the curry house &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Really, forum distances please, it' a 9 iron to the pub and a long(ish) putt to the curry house


----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2017)

Very keen to play in this as away on hols this year!


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'll hopefully be there. Will be in France for RC. I'd be up for playing with a GM member if possible. Cant wait to try Hankley.


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 3, 2017)

Gutted to miss Hankley this year, so really glad I get a chance to play it next year. Already looking forward to it!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 3, 2017)

Like others, Hankley beat me up a bit, although not bothering to hit a few balls or putts prior to teeing off was probably a mistake, as was not actually picking up a club for about a month!!

So a change in approach for next year and I'll probably take it apart................!! ne: ne: 

If I don't then next year will probably be my last one - no point going if I don't play well or take any of the prizes..................!!!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Like others, Hankley beat me up a bit, although not bothering to hit a few balls or putts prior to teeing off was probably a mistake, as was not actually picking up a club for about a month!!

So a change in approach for next year and I'll probably take it apart................!! ne: ne: 

If I don't then next year will probably be my last one - no point going if I don't play well or take any of the prizes..................!!!   

Click to expand...

 Oh dear, looks like I will have to get a prize for 74th place now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2017)

richart said:



			Good man Stu.:thup: I will put out the warning notices over the next few weeks.

Click to expand...

Please don't do that rich, you know i dont like all the fuss and attention


----------



## PieMan (Oct 3, 2017)

richart said:



			Oh dear, looks like I will have to get a prize for 74th place now.

Click to expand...

I finished that high up the leaderboard? Result!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hope to be there if my illness has been fixed.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Hope to be there if my illness has been fixed.
		
Click to expand...

It would be great to see you at Hankley fully fit.:thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 3, 2017)

richart said:



			It would be great to see you at Hankley fully fit.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Date fixed in my diary.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 4, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Really, forum distances please, it' a 9 iron to the pub and a long(ish) putt to the curry house
		
Click to expand...

I could have duffed a chip to the curry house from the  window of my room !!

I will be there. It is in the diary now.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 4, 2017)

Going to make every effort to attend this one, never been to a forum meet before. Happy to give anyone a lift from the Midlands too.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice of you to pick my Birthday, I'll be 50!! now to negotiate with the family to get away for the week... ha ha, I'm single & I'll just leave the cat with me mum... right that's the week booked off!! :clap:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 4, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			aalreet that canny anither bash around Hankley.

or for those sooth of the midlands

Jolly good show old chap, a fine venue
		
Click to expand...

Stick...


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 4, 2017)

PieMan said:



			I finished that high up the leaderboard? Result!! 

Click to expand...

There's only 74 playing


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2017)

Heads up to those intending to make Hankley part of a longer trip. My society the Mariners is playing on the Wednesday 3rd October at Liphook. Limited number of guests are welcome, so would give preference to those travelling longer distance.  Golf is in the afternoon with decent food afterwards. Full details nearer the time.

Liphook is ranked 67 in Golf Monthly's top 100 UK courses, and is a lovely heathland course. Just played there this week, and the greens were the best ones I have played on this year.:thup: Cost is likely to be around Â£75 for golf, and two course meal. Quite a few forumers are also Mariners so don't be shy !


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 6, 2017)

richart said:



			Heads up to those intending to make Hankley part of a longer trip. My society the Mariners is playing on the Wednesday 3rd October at Liphook. Limited number of guests are welcome, so would give preference to those travelling longer distance.  Golf is in the afternoon with decent food afterwards. Full details nearer the time.

Liphook is ranked 67 in Golf Monthly's top 100 UK courses, and is a lovely heathland course. Just played there this week, and the greens were the best ones I have played on this year.:thup: Cost is likely to be around Â£75 for golf, and two course meal. Quite a few forumers are also Mariners so don't be shy !
		
Click to expand...

I could have my arm twisted Richard !!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 6, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Gutted to miss Hankley this year, so really glad I get a chance to play it next year. Already looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

Good man!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 6, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Going to make every effort to attend this one, never been to a forum meet before. Happy to give anyone a lift from the Midlands too.
		
Click to expand...

We will have to talk as we are very close to each other. I may be down there for a few days though !


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 6, 2017)

All this talk of golf is confusing . I thought it was about curry, I also need to know if they have changed the carpets in the Traf.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 7, 2017)

richart said:



			Heads up to those intending to make Hankley part of a longer trip. My society the Mariners is playing on the Wednesday 3rd October at Liphook. Limited number of guests are welcome, so would give preference to those travelling longer distance.  Golf is in the afternoon with decent food afterwards. Full details nearer the time.

Liphook is ranked 67 in Golf Monthly's top 100 UK courses, and is a lovely heathland course. Just played there this week, and the greens were the best ones I have played on this year.:thup: Cost is likely to be around Â£75 for golf, and two course meal. Quite a few forumers are also Mariners so don't be shy !
		
Click to expand...

Now that would make it a brilliant, and worthwhile trip.
If thereâ€™s space Iâ€™d like to join in, assuming Derby is far enough away from Liphook!


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Now that would make it a brilliant, and worthwhile trip.
If thereâ€™s space Iâ€™d like to join in, assuming Derby is far enough away from Liphook!
		
Click to expand...

You should be fine James. Derby is in the North for us Southerners.


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 8, 2017)

Great work (as always) Rich and co. Haven't been able to play the last couple of years for various reasons but determined not to miss this one!


----------



## Twire (Oct 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Heads up to those intending to make Hankley part of a longer trip. My society the Mariners is playing on the Wednesday 3rd October at Liphook. Limited number of guests are welcome, so would give preference to those travelling longer distance.  Golf is in the afternoon with decent food afterwards. Full details nearer the time.

Liphook is ranked 67 in Golf Monthly's top 100 UK courses, and is a lovely heathland course. Just played there this week, and the greens were the best ones I have played on this year.:thup: Cost is likely to be around Â£75 for golf, and two course meal. Quite a few forumers are also Mariners so don't be shy !
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in this Richard, if I qualify distance wise.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2017)

Twire said:



			I'd be interested in this Richard, if I qualify distance wise.
		
Click to expand...

I will do a new thread nearer the time Neil, but sure you will qualify.:thup: Off to play your course on Friday. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Heads up to those intending to make Hankley part of a longer trip. My society the Mariners is playing on the Wednesday 3rd October at Liphook. Limited number of guests are welcome, so would give preference to those travelling longer distance.  Golf is in the afternoon with decent food afterwards. Full details nearer the time.

Liphook is ranked 67 in Golf Monthly's top 100 UK courses, and is a lovely heathland course. Just played there this week, and the greens were the best ones I have played on this year.:thup: Cost is likely to be around Â£75 for golf, and two course meal. Quite a few forumers are also Mariners so don't be shy !
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt Dave (Khamelion) and myself, Stu, would love to be invited to this one, we really enjoyed West Surrey, not just the golf, but the welcome & hospitality afforded by the Mariners Society :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I have no doubt Dave (Khamelion) and myself, Stu, would love to be invited to this one, we really enjoyed West Surrey, not just the golf, but the welcome & hospitality afforded by the Mariners Society :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You two are already sorted :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You two are already sorted :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Awesome


----------



## Twire (Oct 9, 2017)

richart said:



			I will do a new thread nearer the time Neil, but sure you will qualify.:thup: Off to play your course on Friday. Really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I'll see if Paul can sort me a game on the Monday then that will be cracking 3 days.

Gutted I can't join you on Friday, but as I said I'm flying up to Scotland that day.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2017)

You did, I've got photos to prove it! 


chrisd said:



			I d love to play it !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2017)

Well done Richard. Fantastic venue! dates are booked & as I missed out on Ryder Cup Tickets I shall be watching from the vantage point of a bar in a golf club that weekend.


----------



## Bogie Boy (Oct 9, 2017)

Excellent news Rich. Date noted in the diary. Will be there if in the country. Hankley is a top track with one of the best lunches in the land. And now that I've forked out for a course guide, why go elsewhere? Smithy is talking about starting a champions dinner the night before. Might need to call it the champions curry? Have the Mariners got a website? Can only find one in Ireland. Still have Liphook on my to play list. Cheers all.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 10, 2017)

I would love to play in this and at the moment im thinking of travelling up on the monday morning to join up with a group who are hopefully playing somewhere in the afternoon.
can someone give some info on where to stay for a couple of nights local to Hankley.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 10, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I have no doubt Dave (Khamelion) and myself, Stu, would love to be invited to this one, we really enjoyed West Surrey, not just the golf, but the welcome & hospitality afforded by the Mariners Society :cheers:
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			You two are already sorted :thup:
		
Click to expand...

There'll be three of us next year, Paul (Hacker_Hughes on the forum) who plays golf with myself and Stu will be coming down next year as well. Not sure of dates yet, but we may well be coming down Sunday, to avoid the Monday traffic and then heading back home on Thursday.


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Oct 10, 2017)

Here I am.. Confirmed I will be there with Dave and Stu... I might even contribute to the forum a bit more in the future...


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 10, 2017)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			Here I am.. Confirmed I will be there with Dave and Stu... I might even contribute to the forum a bit more in the future...
		
Click to expand...

Ahh no longer a lurker or forum virgin


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Oct 10, 2017)

You've seen me play Dave. Not much there to shout about!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Ahh no longer a lurker or forum virgin
		
Click to expand...




Hacker_Hughes said:



			Here I am.. Confirmed I will be there with Dave and Stu... I might even contribute to the forum a bit more in the future...
		
Click to expand...

Is hacker hughes "the meat in the dave and stu sandwich"?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2017)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			You've seen me play Dave. Not much there to shout about!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum HH, whose your favourite, Dave or Stu?


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Oct 10, 2017)

That's like asking who your favourite child is! They're both...


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2017)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			That's like asking who your favourite child is! They're both...
		
Click to expand...

Go on you must have a favourite? 
I wont tell the least favourite......honest


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2017)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			That's like asking who your favourite child is! They're both...
		
Click to expand...

Ugly?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 10, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Ahh no longer a lurker or forum virgin
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, so were sorted for Tuesday & Wednesday, Thursday (Stoke Rochford), just Monday possibly Sunday to get a game in :fore:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Ugly?
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if you were the milkman in my area in 1968 Bri?? that would explain a lot... :clap:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Wonder if you were the milkman in my area in 1968 Bri?? that would explain a lot... :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the beauty skipped a generation:ears:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Looks like the beauty skipped a generation:ears:
		
Click to expand...

or 2... :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ha ha, so were sorted for Tuesday & Wednesday, Thursday (Stoke Rochford), just Monday possibly Sunday to get a game in :fore:
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome for me to sign you boys in on the Sunday if it's not too far out of your way?


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Oct 11, 2017)

They are both... excellent golfers and both great mates*

*One of these statements is untrue.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm up for a game on Monday 1st Oct (& possibly Sunday 30th Sept) if anyone wants a semi-retired golf addict playing with them...:swing:


----------



## Val (Oct 11, 2017)

Very interested in this as I am every year but too far away too fully commit. Can I register interest and decide fully come spring time?


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2017)

Val said:



			Very interested in this as I am every year but too far away too fully commit. Can I register interest and decide fully come spring time?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem. Hopefully you will be able to make it.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello everyone.
First time poster, was introduced to the forum by Radbourne2010 who is a friend of many years.
Been doing lots of reading of the forum the past few weeks, as just back started playing after more than 10years off.

Be very interested in the H$H day and other forum meets next year is there is room and I am confident enough that I wouldn't disgrace myself.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 11, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm up for a game on Monday 1st Oct (& possibly Sunday 30th Sept) if anyone wants a semi-retired golf addict playing with them...:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Would happily play the Monday mate before the H4H


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Hello everyone.
First time poster, was introduced to the forum by Radbourne2010 who is a friend of many years.
Been doing lots of reading of the forum the past few weeks, as just back started playing after more than 10years off.

Be very interested in the H$H day and other forum meets next year is there is room and I am confident enough that I wouldn't disgrace myself.
		
Click to expand...

You will be very welcome at Hankley next year for the H4H day. :thup:

Just keep an eye on the arrange a game section of the forum for further details.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 12, 2017)

Great news that it's been moved to a Tuesday as it's my designated day off.
Count me in, unless anything changes on the job front.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2017)

richart said:



			You will be very welcome at Hankley next year for the H4H day. :thup:

Just keep an eye on the arrange a game section of the forum for further details.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks very much


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 12, 2017)

Count me in - i may have 2 sots on some holes by then the way i am going!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 12, 2017)

I can vouch for jobr1850. Great guy, good swing & likes a pint. Solid Forum material :thup: :cheers:


jobr1850 said:



			Hello everyone.
First time poster, was introduced to the forum by Radbourne2010 who is a friend of many years.
Been doing lots of reading of the forum the past few weeks, as just back started playing after more than 10years off.

Be very interested in the H$H day and other forum meets next year is there is room and I am confident enough that I wouldn't disgrace myself.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2017)

Depending on my commitments for next year I may be able to make H4H and if so I will try to get the Monday off as well so if anyone wanted to play Broadstone the day before then head up for the curry it could be a goer. This may work best for people coming from the west country/Wales.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 12, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Great news that it's been moved to a Tuesday as it's my designated day off.
Count me in, unless anything changes on the job front.


Click to expand...

Or it rains

Im up for a Wednesday game, going to bring dad along as well


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 12, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Depending on my commitments for next year I may be able to make H4H and if so I will try to get the Monday off as well so if anyone wanted to play Broadstone the day before then head up for the curry it could be a goer. This may work best for people coming from the west country/Wales.
		
Click to expand...

I might well be up for that Gordon, assuming you'll accept people travelling from Spain..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Depending on my commitments for next year I may be able to make H4H and if so I will try to get the Monday off as well so if anyone wanted to play Broadstone the day before then head up for the curry it could be a goer. This may work best for people coming from the west country/Wales/*Spain*.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			I might well be up for that Gordon, assuming you'll accept people travelling from Spain..
		
Click to expand...

Delighted to host you Brian, fixed my original post so you qualify  :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2017)

There may be another big local meet planned for the Monday, so keep an eye in this thread.:thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice one Rich.
Adding to my planner now and if funds allow will be keen on Liphook too &#128077;


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2017)

Good man. Keep an eye out for Liphook thread nearer the time.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Or it rains
		
Click to expand...

Correct. If it rains I won't be there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2017)

richart said:



			There may be another big local meet planned for the Monday, so keep an eye in this thread.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Make it an afternoon one mate, in case you southerners have too many shandies after our Ryder cup win.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 24, 2017)

richart said:



			There may be another big local meet planned for the Monday, so keep an eye in this thread.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ah.... I'm here!!.....  Yes, I can do Sun, Mon, H4H & probs Thursday.......  Oh, is this the place for GoKart Trolleys as well??


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Oh, is this the place for GoKart Trolleys as well?? 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#129315;&#128513;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 5, 2017)

Thread closed at the request of Richard
Watch out for a new thread with some important breaking news...


----------

